# hog hunting in OK?



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

who in oklahoma hunts hogs? i'm in the NE and have been thinking about checking out the population. a local told me there is a herd down the road from me in a public hunting area, i guess folks dont like to hunt them around here. 

any info/ stories?


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I hunt wild hogs in SE OK near Antlers. There are plenty of them around there.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Brother are you ready for this. Two weeks back on the channel 5 outdoors show in Ft Smith Ar there was a picture in thier broadcast of a fella squted next to a 1500 lb hog he had shot on his land outside of Sallisaw OK. There may be a picture but I do not know. If there is it would be on 5NEWSonline.com
God fortune on your hunt


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

good grief! that would surely be a find. could not find the story, but my imagintion is enough.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I moved to Kansas and they don't allow hog hunting so I'm trying to find a bay pen in northern Oklahoma to start my catahoula on hogs. I found one but it's in SE Oklahoma..about 3 hours more furthur than I'm willing to drive. Anyone have hogs in a pen and willing to let me work my dog on them let me know. Thanks.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Why would you want to let your dogs loose on Penned hogs? Bring your dogs to SE OK & try them out on some Real Wild hogs.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here you go try this Site

http://www.texasboars.com/phpBB2/index.php

big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

The way you train your dogs to hunt is to have the puppies bay (bark) up the hogs in a trained controlled enviroment such as a pen. Usually one small hog that is chargy (likes to charge and fight) if you have a pup that is a hard headed cuss...if not, then a small hog that runs then have an experienced dog bay the hog and the puppy watches and learns twice as fast. Not necessary to have an experienced dog...you can do that with a pup but takes more work. Then work the pup once a month..maybe twice a month then after the pup is bigger (usually 8 months to a year..I prefer a year) then take the pup with an experienced dog on his/her first hunt...I dislike people who take too many bay dogs because then you don't really train the pup or don't know if the puppy really has enough experience...but work from there and eventually you should have a dog that can track down a hog. Keep in mind, there are some dogs that will and love to bay but have no nose..they're called helper dogs. They are good for that so you have to find a dog that has a good nose and couple those and they tend to be unbeatable combination. I do know what I'm doing but just need some help finding a hog hunter in NORTHERN Oklahoma! With gas prices the way they are, I do not want to drive an extra 3 hours just to put some pratice in. The nearest is in Durant, OK. I want something closer to Wichita, KS...say maybe Tulsa?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

posifor11, where bouts you located. I'm hear on the southern Delaware county line. There's not a whole lot of wild hogs in the woods around here, but a few miles south of me in the game reserves they have a problem with hogs and allow you to kill one for free so long as you have a hunting license and are in the process of hunting some other animal. Such as deer.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

r.h- i'm near cleveland, in pawnee county. the other side of tulsa from you. along the arkansas river.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> The way you train your dogs to hunt is to have the puppies bay (bark) up the hogs in a trained controlled enviroment such as a pen. Usually one small hog that is chargy (likes to charge and fight) if you have a pup that is a hard headed cuss...if not, then a small hog that runs then have an experienced dog bay the hog and the puppy watches and learns twice as fast. Not necessary to have an experienced dog...you can do that with a pup but takes more work. Then work the pup once a month..maybe twice a month then after the pup is bigger (usually 8 months to a year..I prefer a year) then take the pup with an experienced dog on his/her first hunt...I dislike people who take too many bay dogs because then you don't really train the pup or don't know if the puppy really has enough experience...but work from there and eventually you should have a dog that can track down a hog. Keep in mind, there are some dogs that will and love to bay but have no nose..they're called helper dogs. They are good for that so you have to find a dog that has a good nose and couple those and they tend to be unbeatable combination. I do know what I'm doing but just need some help finding a hog hunter in NORTHERN Oklahoma! With gas prices the way they are, I do not want to dive an extra 3 hours just to put some pratice in. The nearest is in Durant, OK. I want something closer to Wichita, KS...say maybe Tulsa?


 Thanks Ted. I'm ignorant of how to train hog dogs. I don't think that there are that many wild hogs in northern OK. We have them in abundance in SE OK because it used to be common practice to earmark them & turn them loose to forage. I'm sure that they used dogs to round them up, but I don't know of anyone that hunts them that way anymore. When I first bought my place down here there was an exotic game ranch that featured Russian Boar. I know that they escaped & bred with our feral domestic hogs.I'm a little surprised that you have wild hogs in Kansas.I don't know if I believe that rumor about the 1500lb boar near Sallisaw, but 300lb boars & sows are pretty common around Antlers,OK.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

If the hogs are around 300 lbs that means they're older around 3 or 4 years of age which means they're not being hunted and the babies start having babies at 6 months of age and twice a year! That adds up to alot of hogs and believe me, you'll be crawling in hogs soon enough. 

The bay pen method is a good method but don't over use it. After you've established that the dog will bay at the hog then find a small/med sized hog and tie it up by one hind leg somewhere in the woods and tell the dog to "Git 'em!" or the same command you used to get him started baying at the hog in the bay pen. He will show an interest and try to find the hog..let him find the hog and praise him every time he finds that tied up hog in the woods...put the hog around the woods in different places at a different time..then one day let the hog run loose and let the dog watch it...then let the dog go and do his job. That way you create a dog that learns to use his nose not his eyes. Unlike the bay pen dogs that use their eyes in the bay pen and become what they call bay pen champions and they win alot of money if they're really good but those dogs rarely do well in the woods and bay too close resulting in a cut up or killed dog in the woods.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I kill a couple of small ones every year because they're better eating. The big sows with their babies can be pretty aggressive so I usually carry a Ruger Redhawk .44mag when I'm out & about on the place.


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

We have lots and lots of wild hogs down here in SE Okla. I don't hunt, but have heard quite a few talking about some of the wild hogs carrying Banes Desease. I may have spelt that wrong. Just wanted ya'll to be aware.


----------



## LindaVistaFarm (Jul 22, 2006)

Here in NC we have them up in the mountains. Love hunting hogs. They will hunt you. I have been chased up trees a few times. I use a Marlin 45-70 lever gun. good for anything you can imagine to hunt in America.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

LindaVistaFarm said:


> Here in NC we have them up in the mountains. Love hunting hogs. They will hunt you. I have been chased up trees a few times. I use a Marlin 45-70 lever gun. good for anything you can imagine to hunt in America.


Ever heard of stump huntin'?Until I moved down here,I'd never heard of it.Basically,ya' cut a good sized tree,but leave it with a tall stump,maybe five feet up.Then,ya' upset some hogs,let 'em chase ya' to the stump,and shoot 'em while safely standing on top of the stump.
My ex and I got ran up a tree the first time we went into the woods when we were considering buying this property.Those mommas take protecting the younguns pretty seriously.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

harrisjnet said:


> We have lots and lots of wild hogs down here in SE Okla. I don't hunt, but have heard quite a few talking about some of the wild hogs carrying Banes Desease. I may have spelt that wrong. Just wanted ya'll to be aware.


 What is that disease?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Are you talking about pseudorabies? Yes, wild hogs do carry it but it doesn't affect hogs that much and doesn't bother people....it only kills dogs.


----------

